# Fire/EMS Website Hosting



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good site for web hosting?  I am looking into getting our VFD's website going.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Aprz (Dec 23, 2010)

If your ISP allows you to do this (speakeasy does, which is what I use), portforward 80 on your router (look at your router manual, I use dlink), download apache, and host the website off your computer. All you'd need is to buy a domain name. Less limitations, easier, and cheaper in my opinion. Wish somebody told me how easy it was to host things on the Internet long ago when I first started making websites for fun. Was kind of mad to find out it takes <5 minutes. Imagined it to be a lot harder.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 23, 2010)

I use a dedicated hosting account with vertexhost for all my sites. You might not want to look into a dedicated server or WHM solution with just one site. There is also a great one I used for clients I would design sites for that was cheap on them called web hosting buzz. They are LAMP with cpanel.

Vertex Host:
http://vertexhost.com

Web hosting buzz
http://webhostingbuzz.com


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have dlink also, but the manual is gone.  It was given to me when me and my girlfriend got our house...I know nothing about it.  LOL  Plus, I'm a little slow when it comes to getting DEEP into computer stuff, but I can do most little functions and basic apps are a breeze for me.  I've done the template websites before that are free, but I want something that the FD can actually be proud of.  lol


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 23, 2010)

Also, I'd like to have something that members of the FD can log into a 'Members' area.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 23, 2010)

CodyHolt83 said:


> Also, I'd like to have something that members of the FD can log into a 'Members' area.



You will have to build that. Both of those hosts have PHP functionality and MySql, so it shouldn't be a problem. A bit of code to register new users and put them in the Mysql via a query while encrypting the password properly, a page that validates the entered info against that in the DB, and of course your main page for logged in users, shouldn't take more than a week to get the system started with a little bit of web programming knowledge.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone have a map, cause I'm lost now...LOL!!!!!!


----------



## rbromme (Dec 23, 2010)

Check out the plans at 1and1.com think about using a free forums for people to chat or a blog type system like word press for user management and member only areas.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 23, 2010)

If you're looking for a host, try HostGator.com.

For your website, what all do you want?  A place to share info about your department to the general public?  You mentioned having a place for members to sign in.  Once they sign in what are they going to be doing?

Chimpie


----------



## Aprz (Dec 23, 2010)

*Try this at your own risk. You are only to blame for whatever success or failure you may experience attempting this; I or EMTLife won't be responsible. I do not claim to be a computer expert; I had to Google half the stuff in here. I probably spent less than 10 minutes writing this too. The fact that it says my Training is "Saw it on tv" you should be cautious of what follows.*

Like I said earlier, it depends if your ISP allows you to do this. For different versions of dlink, you may have to enter a different IP address at the top. For my dlink, it's 192.168.0.1, and I read that's what it is for most of them. You may have to google that. You'll be presented with a page that looks like this.





Again, depending on the router, the default password may be different (unless you already changed it, which I think is unlikely). I had to Google this too since I forget the default password, and that said it could be: admin, password, or it could be left blank (you don't need to type anything). You'll see a page like this.





Click on Advance.





Click on portfoward.





Check the box to the left, type in whatever name, and you computer IP address. You can find that on the first page you were at (click Status to go back to that page) and scroll down where it says LAN. Oh, and you're portforwarding port 80.





The computer will an option to save, I think at the top, and then it will reboot your router.

Download and install Apache. Be sure to follow their instructions. It's been a long while since I've used Windows so not 100% sure, but I believe it has a folder that is called WWW that you just drag stuff into. You could then type the IP address provided to you by your ISP (I tried quickly googling to see how you could find out your ISP address via command line or through your computer, and don't really know so maybe you could just visit a website like http://www.whatismyip.com/ to find out, oh, on the dlink status page again, it says it in the WAN box).

Quickly written by me, images are screenshots done by me, edited by me, and hosted by me.


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.firecompanies.com/



> FireCompanies.com is your number one place to go to for quick reliable fire department web hosting and design services.
> 
> We maintain and web host hundreds of fire department sites around the country. If you are looking for a great fire department web host and design company, we are the ones that can help you with your needs.



I know about this company only because the volunteer company where I am a member uses them.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 23, 2010)

Aprz said:


> *Try this at your own risk. You are only to blame for whatever success or failure you may experience attempting this; I or EMTLife won't be responsible. I do not claim to be a computer expert; I had to Google half the stuff in here. I probably spent less than 10 minutes writing this too. The fact that it says my Training is "Saw it on tv." you shouldn't trust anything I say. *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Assuming of course, that your ISP provides you a static/public IP address and that they will update their DNS records to point the domain name to your IP address.  The vast majority of ISP's don't assign static IP addresses to everyone of their customers.

In addition, running a web server is not a task for the faint hearted or inexperienced.  It takes time, effort, and knowledge to ensure that everything is running correctly and that it is secure so that your server doesn't become a botnet/malware host.  For this reason, I strongly recommend that the OP NOT host his website at his home computer, but instead use a third party service like the ones that have already been listed.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 23, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> http://www.firecompanies.com/
> 
> I know about this company only because the volunteer company where I am a member uses them.



I was actually going to recommend them once the OP described what he was looking for.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 23, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> Assuming of course, that your ISP provides you a static/public IP address and that they will update their DNS records to point the domain name to your IP address.  The vast majority of ISP's don't assign static IP addresses to everyone of their customers.
> 
> In addition, running a web server is not a task for the faint hearted or inexperienced.  It takes time, effort, and knowledge to ensure that everything is running correctly and that it is secure so that your server doesn't become a botnet/malware host.  For this reason, I strongly recommend that the OP NOT host his website at his home computer, but instead use a third party service like the ones that have already been listed.


You have to admit I wrote a pretty good disclaimer though. Spent like 15 minutes editing that. Yeh, maybe it wouldn't be such a great idea to host on your computer now that ffemt mentions that. :\ From what I recall, there is just an extra step or 2 if your ISP assigns a dynamic IP address that isn't too bad from what I have heard, but I have the luxury of a static IP address. It sure is rewarding and fun to host your own stuff and build your own website like MedicRob mentioned. It's not even really that hard. It's kind of like an EMT-b class when you just don't have the mindset, and then it just clicks (or it did for me :s ), and then you just look at being an EMT-b like preschool macaroni art.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry that it has taken me so long to get back to this post--been crazy holiday season...

I have looked at the firecompanies.com site and really like what they have to offer, just don't like the $800.00 one-time set up fee, lol.  I know it is going to cost me some money, but I don't need it to cost me that much initially.  My plan is to get it going and then try to get the City to take over the monthly payment of it.  Should be as easy as pulling teeth on an alligator.


----------



## 18G (Dec 29, 2010)

firecompanies.com is an easy solution for a quick web presence. The initial cost actually is pretty competitive for website design unless you know someone who freelances in webdesign and can do it for free or next to nothing. 

I don't like Firecompanies.com though for the reason that all of their sites look pretty much the same. They use the same template and just change the graphics. Don't get me wrong they do have some nice looking sites just not all that original. 

1and1.com has decent and cheap web hosting.


----------



## 18G (Dec 29, 2010)

As the one user suggested, you can host your own website easily with a dynamic IP address by using a dynamic DNS provider such as Dyndns.com. I have used em before and they do have good service. Although it is an extra step and for a non-technical person I would not recommend it. 

I do freelance webdesign and have a site that I designed for a local non-profit mainly out of boredom. Their site is pretty crappy so thought I would be nice and help improve their web presence but they never got back to me after saying that it looked nice. 

If you want it you can have it. You can send me all the info, pics, and graphics for it or I can send you the folder with the files and you can edit em yourself. I created all the graphics and all images are optimized (most under 300kb) for fast loading and a good viewing experience. 

I put it up on my domain so you can take a look... just let me know. 

http://n3tmj.com/demo


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 29, 2010)

18G, I like the site.  What do you need from me?  lol


----------



## 18G (Dec 29, 2010)

Cody... chk ur PM.


----------



## JS1 (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.dreamhost.com/

I've used DH for many, many years and have no complaints whatsoever. Their prices are very good, the control panel is absolutely amazing, and the customer service is some of the best I've ever received from a hosting company. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 31, 2010)

18G--I am going to try to get some pictures and some information together and I'll be getting back with you.  Thanks!


----------

